# 72" Coralife Compact Light



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Basically, I'm going to trade a 150 gallon tank (few light scratches - tank only) for a 72" Coralife Compact Light + $25 dollars. I honestly just want to get rid of the tank whether this deal is worth it or not.. 

However, I upgraded to a 220 gallon tank and need a light so I'm opting for this! But I was wondering if this extra strength (since its for saltwater) be bad for my fish? I have arowana. I'm pretty sure it'll grow algae if kept on for too long - but if i can somehow maintain the use of the light (and perhaps water quality) is it bad?


----------

